# Trout fishing- August 6 -9



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

It was a last minute trip and unfortunately not enough notice for @PunyTrout to join me so I fished solo for the last few days. I was able to spend a couple hours fishing with my brother on Friday for the first time in several years. We fished spinners and caught one decent brookie and after he left to go have dinner with the family I decided to switch to crawlers. The brookies couldn't resist and I caught 3 more along with a nice rainbow which will hopefully make a nice meal for my brother and his wife and son. Saturday and Sunday I fished an unmentionable looking for browns and brookies. Fishing was kinda slow in terms of numbers but I ended up with an 11 inch brookie and a 22 inch brown for the day. The brown came from a bend full of crisscrossing logs that PunyTrout and I have fished several times before without any luck. It's a beautiful spot that just looks like a big fish should be lurking. It was my first cast into the crisscrossing logs and the brown came out and started chasing and swiping at the gold spinner a few times before turning and swimming back into the middle of the stream. I immediately cast right to the last spot I saw him and and reeled about a second or two before he hit the spinner and it was game on. I was so relieved because I missed a big one a few weeks before and had my trip cut short when I got a set of hooks in my elbow trying to unsnag my lure from a log. After a couple quick pics I released the brown and watched him swim away. Maybe next year PT will catch him lol. I fished a different section on Sunday and started the day off with a 13 inch brookie. A little while later I had an 18-20 inch brown follow my spinner but that was it for the next few hours. It was pretty hot and humid and I was debating on calling it a day but pushed myself to check out one more spot. I caught 3 more brookies that were all 12 inches and chubby. Two were caught on a yellow spinner and one on a #9 rapala. I fished a few hours on Monday before heading home. I usually use spinners on this creek but I decided to use the crawlers again. Ended up with 2 nice rainbows and one brookie. I release about 95 % of my fish but I kept these for my friends grandmother. Had a great trip and can't wait to get back.


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)




----------



## Ricky Bubbles (Apr 1, 2019)

Nice haul! Sounds like a good time.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

You're making anyone stuck at home jealous with those fish. Glad that spot finally paid off for you. I couldn't understand why our luck wasn't better there on prior trips. Could be a variety of factors.

I'm looking forward to September. I hope to get my Dad into some trout from shore.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm going to try to get my first brookie when I come up in September after some pinks. I'll fish pinks during the day and try to find a place to get my first brookie.


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice fish. Nice trip. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

hhlhoward said:


> I'm going to try to get my first brookie when I come up in September after some pinks. I'll fish pinks during the day and try to find a place to get my first brookie.


Good luck with the pinks and hope you catch your first brookie. I'm hoping to get back up there before the season ends.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Nice! The first two bigger browns I ever encountered made a first pass and then tried again after I regained my composure. I caught the first one, a 17”+ that was so much bigger than anything I’d caught it was like a miracle. He was tucked under logs in a deep hole. He came back out and took my worm on the second drift.

The second was in a hole you could only feel while bottom bouncing a split shot with crawler, and he hit a second time and broke my old 6# mono when a birds nest sprung into my guides. I thought it was over but told my friend I had to try again. I got everything untangled and finally bounced a crawler over that unseen ledge. Nada. My friend turned to leave but looked back as I reeled in with my bait swimming up on top from my downstream cast. That brown came out racing toward my worm and hammered it like a top water bass. I missed him
and though we then fervently cast another half hour he was of course done. Probably full!

This was on a marginal trout stream in the early 1980s. I later fly fished for trout and landed a 26.75”
brown one night in pretty small water but still remember that big thing racing toward my worm.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

What nice fish and great pictures. Thank you for sharing


----------



## 4seasrob (Apr 12, 2005)

Great pictures and what a nice time you must have had. Heading to UP next week so I am dreaming of a trout too.


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

4seasrob said:


> Great pictures and what a nice time you must have had. Heading to UP next week so I am dreaming of a trout too.


Thanks 4seasrob- Just back back from another trip up there. I fished a few small creeks with my girlfriend. She caught 8 brookies and I caught a couple. Good luck fishing and hope you find some trout.


----------

